# What do you put on your label? please help!



## Annie's (Jul 9, 2011)

I hand cut all my soap and every bar weighs a bit different.  Im just getting ready to create my labels and Im wondering if i need to put the exact ounces on every label for every bar..Or do I need to find a way to make every bar weigh the exact same.  Also Im wondering what else beside my info., the ingredients, and weight needs to be included. Do i need to put any warning of anything...Im curious to what  and how everyone packages their labels...please share with me!


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jul 9, 2011)

From what I've gathered as long as your soap doesn't weigh less than what it's labeled you're fine.  So maybe just figure out how much your smallest slice weighs and use that number.  If the smallest slice is too far below the average of your other bars then put it in the scratch and dent pile and use the next lowest number.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't sell to the general public yet (too many other priorities ar present), but I try to label as if I did. 

On the front of my label I have the name of my future company-to-be; the kind of soap it is (i.e. 'Castile' or whatever); the name of the scent; the lot or batch # (which is basically the date I made it, i.e. 071011, for example); the weight of the soap; and my contact info. On the back I give a short spiel about my soap formula; a complete ingredient list in descending order; a tip to use a well-draining soap dish; and a caution that says 'for external use only' and 'avoid contact with eyes', and 'discontinue if irritation develops'..

I hand-cut all my soaps, too, and while with practice I have been able to cut them so that they all weigh out at 5 oz and something, it's the 'and something' part that always varies for me, i.e. some bars weight out at 5.5, and some weigh out at 5.7, etc... It's darn near impossible for me to get them exact for each and every bar, so what I do when I design my labels on the computer is this: I type a short line on the front of my label with a blank space above it, and which says, 'Weight' below it. When I go to package my soap, I weigh the bars out and then neatly handwrite the individual weights out on the line with a thin-line, black felt pen.


IrishLass


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 9, 2011)

What is required will depend on your ingredient list & what claims you make about your product.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... php?t=4212


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't put weights on my soap labels, I never have. People buy them on how well they fit in their hands. Plus my soaps are 5+ oz and they feel heavy to them. If I did put the weight down, I would do it this way:

Weight: approx 5oz

The word "approx" allows some leeway.

This is one of my labels:
http://www.shutterfly.com/lightbox/view ... 41c4d4a52e


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

The best way to label an approximative weight is:

Weight: 5oz +/- 10%

Of course, you'd need to weight some bars and see what's that deviation from the mean.


----------



## Annie's (Jul 10, 2011)

You guys are all awesome, thank you so much! I really appreciate it. I have been making a new batch of soap every couple of days now, and Im running out of room for it. I need to start labeling and selling. Perhaps Ill even start selling it on etsy. I need to justify my soap addiction some how...and the goats I made my husband buy me a few months ago.
      What size bar do you find to be the most popular?
Most of my bars are right around 4 oz give or take. Im wondering if I should be cutting them bigger to be around 5 oz....?


----------

